# Safest bridge these days?



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey, I'm relocating to Mexico and bringing my own menaje de casa in May. I have my own 5x8 trailer. Which bridge do you recommend so I could potentially experience less hassle with aduana and see less corrupt cops /speed traps/ nightmare scenarios, I mean, I know it's the border and it's like Mexicans say "tierra de nadie" Still, what's the best way to go these days. The closest ones to me would be the Nuevo Laredo or Colombia bridges.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you are driving from Washington would it be closer to drive through Nogales AZ?
no bridge, no problems.........


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

chicois8 said:


> If you are driving from Washington would it be closer to drive through Nogales AZ?
> no bridge, no problems.........


I'm going to San Luis Potosí. I would rather not drive through Sonora. My plan is to drive the most possible on American highways....


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Pharr, Texas, less hassle.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

No matter your prejudices, from Washington State cross at Nogales and drive south through Sonora and Sinaloa on your way south. When Dawg was iiving near Birmingham in the 1960s and all those Yankees were afraid to drive through there on their way to Florida, we locals laughed our asses off and kept the freeways to ourselves. I doubt you have any parapheranila the cartel thugs are interested in expropropiating.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

coondawg said:


> Pharr, Texas, less hassle.


Even Jed Clampette detoured through Oklahoma on his way to Beverly Hills in order to avoid that Texas hellhole.


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that's exactly what the Australian surfers thought/were told "go ahead!!! It's safe!!" 
I'm not being stereotypical, I just would rather not die. 
And my question was fairly simple, I wasn't asking for a lecture. Laredo or Colombia? That's all I need. Thank you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Tben, take Laredo or Columbia.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Laredo.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Raypinciotti said:


> I'm pretty sure that's exactly what the Australian surfers thought/were told "go ahead!!! It's safe!!"
> I'm not being stereotypical, I just would rather not die.
> And my question was fairly simple, I wasn't asking for a lecture. Laredo or Colombia? That's all I need. Thank you.


With thousands of cars, trucks and buses running up and down 15D every day the odds you would be picked out are minuscule as long as you drive during daylight hours unlike the unfortunate Aussies who after arriving by ferry at 10:30PM decided to drive to Guadalajara and found themselves tired and pulled off into a dark side road for the night and got themselves killed.............Loredo ..........


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

I for one support a decision to wait until Laredo to cross.... and I drive all over Mexico including 15D. But for me, at the end of the day, I stay in the US for 1) familiarity, 2) known lodging, 3) MUCH better fuel pricing, 4) better roads (if not more monotonous!) 5) yada yada yada

Either crossing there but check the hours of operation at Colombia as they are not 24/7. 

Another good option for you would be to cross at Eagle Pass/Piedras Negras. VERY easy crossing and good, straight free roads towards Saltillo (if you are going that far, which I assume you are). If you need more info about Piedras just ask. I cross there a lot (plus Laredo) and it's less hassle.


----------



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

Lots of great input. Especially RickS,I'll look into Piedras Negras. Thanks


----------

